# Need help with radio code



## IBM06GTO (Mar 4, 2010)

I just recently bought an 06 GTO with the 6 disc cd player. I went to go unhook the battery today so I could install the new air intake and remembered how you usually need a security code to unlock the radio after the battery has been unhooked. I looked everywhere and can't find the code from the previous owner. I haven't unhooked the battery yet so it isn't locked yet. So I am wondering if there is a way I could get the code out of the radio before it locks. Is there anyway at all to do this? I looked in the book and there was nothing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

unhooking the battery won't lockup the radio. I've had my battery disconnected many times without issue. the only way to have the code BTW is from the card they give you at the dealership when it's new. I don't think even they can get it. the radio is tied to the car's computer in non-volatile memory and as long as you don't change computers for another physical one or change the radio you'll be fine


----------



## hoggmadd (Mar 4, 2010)

I did not have the card on my 2006 GTO either that I bought used. Go to the dealer and they can get the codes from the factory by way of the VIN. It took about 1/2 hour. They will also give you the ignition key number and key number for the glove box, radio code and some other codes that I have not the slighted idea what they are for. I was told that they want proof of car ownership and ID, but they didn't ask me for any when I went in.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The numbers on the original card are: VIN(PSN), Ignition Key No., Radio P.I.N., Security Code, BCM Security Number, Glove Box No., and Engine No.


----------

